# Cook's Jacket



## karloevaristo (Jun 8, 2011)

I stained my jacket pretty bad, any suggestions on how to remove them? Thanks!

Karlo


----------



## ecchef (Jun 8, 2011)

Oven cleaner.


----------



## MadMel (Jun 8, 2011)

ecchef said:


> Oven cleaner.


 
+1 on that


----------



## tk59 (Jun 8, 2011)

Oven cleaner will remove any stain? You just slap it on and rinse it off?


----------



## karloevaristo (Jun 8, 2011)

really? makes sense! would it fade out logos and stuff though?


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes. Oven cleaner will suck the color out of anything.

Pesky


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 8, 2011)

Assuming it is white, soak it in Oxi Clean(pretty strong solution) for 3-5 days. Then wash it with Oxi-Clean. Even the impossible-to-remove yellowing came right out.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 8, 2011)

Just get it dry cleaned. My guy is really good. He's gotten out some impossible stuff.


----------



## MadMel (Jun 9, 2011)

I soak in HOT oven cleaner for about a day or so...


----------

